# Trouble starting cold '06



## AirmanJoker (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's because of it getting colder outside, but as of late it's been about a 50/50 shot on whether or not she'll start on the first try. It turns over and sounds like it wants to catch, but then it just dies again, but it lights up just fine the second time. What gives?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

battery cables loose? how many miles does it have on it?


----------



## AirmanJoker (Aug 9, 2013)

95k. Tried new spark plugs and a fuel system cleaning, but no dice. What's next on the list to try?


----------



## AirmanJoker (Aug 9, 2013)

...actually, I retract my last post, as the cleaner must be working it's magic finally.

...except now I just lost my radiator on the way home from work. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## AirmanJoker (Aug 9, 2013)

Annnnd to bring this thread back from the dead, the same problem's baaaaaack. Anybody?


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

AirmanJoker, have you had any luck fixing this issue?

I just got my 06 GTO 6 Speed and I'm having a similar problem. It only has 76k though. I pretty much have to start it twice to get it to turn over. I let it try to start for a few seconds, then turn the key all the way back and start it again. It usually starts up right away on the second attempt. Some times on the second start, it will almost start but doesn't seem to be getting enough Air or Fuel and dies off after a few seconds.

After reading several other posts on starting issues, I've decided I'm going to first try the easy cheap stuff like fuel cleaner, new air filter, and MAF cleaner. I'll get back with you when I've done that and let you know. It may be a couple of days though.


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

I put in some STP fuel injector cleaner in half tank and drove about 70 miles yesterday. Last night I cleaned my MAF with CRC MAF sensor cleaner. I still haven't purchased a new Air filter yet.

This morning, I went to take the car to a transmission specialist(another annoying issue) and it actually started on the first try. I haven't started it enough times to really say my issue is fixed and I'll post again in a few days.


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

Update, since I used the fuel cleaner and cleaned my MAF, I have been able to start my GTO on the first try for the last couple of days despite the freezing temperatures lately in San Antonio. If you haven't done so already, I would suggest spraying off your MAF with CRC. I hope you get your issue fixed, please let me know if you find that something else was causing the starting issue. My fixed starting problem may only be temporary like yours was.


----------



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

What kind of gas do you use? 93 and only 93 works best for me. I let the wife drive my 04 to work and of course she put 87 in it without me knowing. For a few days I had it torn apart because it had issues starting. SMH crap gas.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

87 octane shouldn't cause any starting issues...just retard the timing a bit...but bad gasoline is bad gasoline...if using a cleaner...try something with Techron (Chevron product) it is the better cleaner...

Bill


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been using 93 octane in my GTO. A used car dealer had the vehicle before me and I think they actually had 87 octane in it to be cheap. I'm going to use another cleaner in my next tank of gas so thanks for the advice with Techron.


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

I had to take my car to a mechanic to replace some bad bearing in the transmission(dealer is paying for it) and the mechanic found that my camshaft position sensor is going bad. He was using one of the really nice code readers(not sure which one). According to him, that is the reason the vehicle is unable to start of the first try sometimes. Apparently, all the other basic PM stuff I did didn't really effect anything. Hope this info can help someone else.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Eric_SA said:


> Update, since I used the fuel cleaner and cleaned my MAF, I have been able to start my GTO on the first try for the last couple of days despite the freezing temperatures lately in San Antonio. If you haven't done so already, *I would suggest spraying off your MAF with CRC*. I hope you get your issue fixed, please let me know if you find that something else was causing the starting issue. My fixed starting problem may only be temporary like yours was.


Hey I had similar problem a little bit ago also. I actually replaced my Battery and my MAP sensor and then cleaned my MAF sensor with MAF sensor cleaner. You should only use MAF cleaner since it wont leave a residue or film in the sensor and is made for that only. I think Eric_SA might have dodge a bullet with CRC since it evaporates very quickly. Any way I haven't had the problem since. 

Let me ask what kind of intake you have to? I know if you dont hook back up some of the PVC hoses your engine wont breath properly to.

Ted 06 M6


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine is a stock intake and everything was hooked up on it. I did use CRC MAF cleaner and wouldn't use another product since it has been great on all of my cars.


----------



## unionj (Mar 17, 2013)

*Fuel pump.*

Not saying it is bad but let the car sit for a minute with ignition on before turning key to start. This will allow fuel pressure to build up prior to start. If this works every time then I would say pump is getting weak, not strong enough to get pressure up from a standstill but good enough to maintain pressure on an already pressurized system.


----------



## AirmanJoker (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, now I've at least got a checklist to go down. I do apologize for not having responded again for the past couple weeks, busy at work, etc.


----------



## AirmanJoker (Aug 9, 2013)

Welp. The problem does seem to be remedied most of the time by moving turning the key to 'on' for a couple of seconds before actually cranking it. I'm assuming this pretty much confirms that the problem is fuel pressure related?


----------

